

Ask HN: Steps to become employed as an Android developer? - notastartup

In order to become employable as an android developer, what are some tutorials and books that one can study to build demonstration apps? I have done Java development and have made a basic Android application but it is not enough to be employed. Any advice would be great. For instance, salary range. Thank you.
======
arisAlexis
get a MOOC course from udacity or coursera or edx, much better than reading a
book.

